# Scenic route from Dublin to Connemara



## Marie (12 Sep 2010)

Hi all!  A friend who lives in the American mid-west is joining me in October for his first experience of "The West".  We will be based in Recess.  As the visit is a mere week, I want to optimise his experience so am reluctant to bomb straight through the midlands.  

Any suggestions for a more interesting Dublin - Westport route, do-able in a short October day?  Perhaps I should add we'll be travelling westwards on a Monday so any local knowledge of market-days or particular Monday delays/delights _en route_ would be helpful


----------



## Dexysgirl (12 Sep 2010)

Dont go Dublin -Westport- Recess route.
Take new Galway motorway and come off at signs for Shannonbridge. Visit Clonmacnoise . 
Then proceed to galway city and stop there for awhile. 
You can do a day trip to Westport.


----------



## mercman (12 Sep 2010)

Agree with Dexysgirl, the best way to do Westport would be on the return leg. Go to Galway, head through Barna, Spiddal then on to Inverin, maybe Carna, Carraroe and then on to Clifden. or through Moycullen, Recess and then Cliden (stop off at Ballynahinch Castle on the way) Heading back from Clifden, go to Westport then back through through Tullycross via Renvyle, Lettermore, Letterfrack and pass by Kylemore (amazing spectacle), then on to Leenane, then Maam up through Corr na Mona, then Clonbur and finally have a tea in Cong and Ashford Castle and then head back.

Any more questions throw them in !!


----------



## Marie (12 Sep 2010)

Thank you both.  Those ideas sound exciting as well as 'do-able'!


----------



## Odea (13 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]

Why not travel via Co. Clare and Burren?


----------



## VOR (20 Sep 2010)

Odea said:


> Why not travel via Co. Clare and Burren?



+1 I would not go west and miss out on the Burren. Cliffs of Moher, Poulnabrone etc. etc.

If you take the motorway as far as Oranmore, its only a short drive south. On a clear day there's nothing better than sitting at the Black Head and staring across over Galway Bay and the Pins of Connemara.


----------

